# Buying Seeds



## Crazy Horse (Dec 8, 2006)

I know this is not ine the right forum, but I figured I would get more responses here. When you guys order seeds out of the country, say Amsterdam, do you use credit cards? Or is that a bad idea?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 8, 2006)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> I know this is not ine the right forum, but I figured I would get more responses here. When you guys order seeds out of the country, say Amsterdam, do you use credit cards? Or is that a bad idea?


*We used a credit card and also sent a money order.  *


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 9, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone had any bad experiences


----------

